# Devils Lake Fishing Report 2/25



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing on Devils Lake continues to be tough, but the past few days we've had a 
few reports of some perch coming from the Towers to Cactus Point area in 50 
feet of water. A couple other areas that produced some fish include the 
Country Club area in Creel and the deeper water area near the sunken Black 
Tiger road. Hali's, genz worms, forage minnows, and small raps tipped with wax 
worms, spikes, or minnow heads have been working the best. Also, you might 
want to try just a plain minnow fished off a slip bobber rig. Walleye fishing 
continues to be good with a decent bite right at sunrise and sunset. The 
better areas include the Stromme Addition, Mission Bay, Cactus/Ft. Totten 
Point, Bud Bay, Old Mil Bay, Doc Hagens, the Howard Farm area, and the Golden 
Highway. Buckshot rattle spoons, jigging raps, nils, and kastmasters tipped 
with minnow heads; or chubby darters and sonars have all been working. Pike 
fishing in the area continues to be excellent. The hottest spot has been Lake 
Irvin, but anglers are also reporting decent catches in the north end of Six 
Mile Bay, north of Minnewaukan along Hwy 281, and Silver Lake. Smelt and 
herring fished with tip-ups has been working the best. Good Luck & Good 
Fishing!!!


----------

